
How to ask Tim Cook questions - jmduke
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2013/06/06/how-to-ask-tim-cook-questions/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=How%20to%20ask%20Tim%20Cook%20questions&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
JacksonGariety
l i n k b a i t

